
2021 Ford Mustang Mach-E SUV - prostoalex
https://www.ford.com/suvs/mach-e/2021/
======
bretpiatt
Looks to be similar specs and price to Model Y. It will be interesting to see
if the Ford dealer network really embraces and markets this.

Seeing them officially launch Mach-E does make the electric truck going from
demo to reality much more believable (
[https://www.teslarati.com/ford-f-150-ev-1-million-lb-tow-
dem...](https://www.teslarati.com/ford-f-150-ev-1-million-lb-tow-demo-
explained/) ).

~~~
aguyfromnb
> _Looks to be similar specs and price to Model Y_

I'm not going to hold my breath regarding _any_ specs until this thing is the
showrooms. Another thing Tesla pioneered, and evidenced on this page, are
advertising car specs as "targets". Hopes and dreams are irrelevant on the
road.

